# Battery Charging with elektroblock EBL226



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I understand that the Elektroblock charger is operational all the time the MH is connected to EHU. Is it feasible to interrupt the ac input to the EBL226 and put a switch in between? 

The handbook says with regards to charging the habitation battery:
"By connection to ac mains. This charges the battery automatically. All major appliances must be switched off"

Am I reading that correctly? How is this possible if the battery charges automatically and you are using electric for heating and the fridge etc?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ray

Doesn't make much sense to me either. Maybe lost in translation?
My Hymer handbook for the EBL101 says "to make use of the maximum output from the charger module .........switch off all appliances during charging" . My assumption there is that if you want the battery charged quickly you should do that. For normal day to day operation you don't need to do it?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > ray
> ...


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes it is Ray: also charges the vehicle battery at 2 amps


----------

